# Calibrating the M-Audio Fast Track II with REW



## egd (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to the forum and REW (albeit I've been lurking for some time now). I recently purchased a M-Audio Fast Track II USB Audio Interface with the objective of optimising the setup of my listening room.

I'm a little lost as to how best to go about calibrating the M-Audio to remove its response from room measurements.

The M-audio has two line outputs and a XLR input (with phantom power) for a mic as well as a 1/4” input for a guitar or other instrument.

What would be the best way of creating a loopback - would it be via a RCA to XLR connector connected to the line out and the XLR input (with phantom power off) or would it be via a RCA to 1/4” connector connected to the line out and the 1/4” input?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> What would be the best way of creating a loopback - would it be via a RCA to XLR connector connected to the line out and the XLR input (with phantom power off) or would it be via a RCA to 1/4” connector connected to the line out and the 1/4” input?


> Calibrate the actual ( physical ) channel you're going to use for making measurements . 
> I prefer to include the mic pre-amp in the sound-card calibration ( since mic pre-amps are typically not as extended in response as line inputs ) . 
> Just remember to turn off the phantom power when making this connection ( RCAm to XLRm ) .

:sn:


----------



## egd (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Earl, that's as I thought, all I need do now is make up the cable.


----------

